# Hard lump under jaw



## kizle (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,
I have an 11yo TB gelding and I noticed a hard lump under his jaw a while ago. My first thought was that is was just an abscess as I used to work with race horses and saw it a lot with them. I tried to bring it out and make it burst quicker by bathing the lump every day in hot water to soften it. That never worked. Hence why I am writing in. So now the lump has been there for 2 months maybe 3. I don't think it worries him too much as he hasn't gone off his feed at all. He grazes in a 50 acre paddock all day and still eats the feed I give him every 1-2 days. I'm not sure if it is hurting him because he only reacts when I touch it sometimes. So I'm not sure if it hurts or if I am just annoying him. I am getting a bit worried now that it could be something pretty serious. Your reply with thoughts would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Is it right on the jaw bones? My horse developed one on each side a couple of months ago. Had the vet out for another horse, so had him look at mine. Said he thought it was teeth coming through causing issues (she's 2.5), and to not worry. I figured she hit it on something. Doesn't seem to bother her, and it's hard as bone. I'll be interested to see what others say about it.

Here are pictures of what the bumps on my girl look like. Just above where the noseband of the halter is.


----------



## kizle (Oct 9, 2012)

No, its not so much on the jaw bone, its like on the soft part under his jaw/chin.
The lump is probably nearly the size of a golf ball. I would post a photo but I dont know how, lol..


----------



## kizle (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is a photo, sorry it's not rotated


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Is it right on the jaw bones? My horse developed one on each side a couple of months ago. Had the vet out for another horse, so had him look at mine. Said he thought it was teeth coming through causing issues (she's 2.5), and to not worry. I figured she hit it on something. Doesn't seem to bother her, and it's hard as bone. I'll be interested to see what others say about it.
> 
> Here are pictures of what the bumps on my girl look like. Just above where the noseband of the halter is.



Hey....are you talking about what I have circled in red????


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I am indeed. They suddenly appeared one day. They aren't as big as when we first noticed them, but I've never seen them on any other horse before her.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> I am indeed. They suddenly appeared one day. They aren't as big as when we first noticed them, but I've never seen them on any other horse before her.



I just noticed them on Rodeo today......same exact spot, more on one side than the other....do you think they could be due to his teeth as well, or would you suggest I give my Equine Dentist a call?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have the vet come and take a look. The soft lump that has come up like that could be as simple as a blocked saliva gland (my guess if it is not hot and not painful). Have a vet take a look see. 

The lumps on a 2 year old (coming three) like Tazzie showed are typical 2 year old bumps. They are from teeth coming in. Most horses this age develop those.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

We had our vet look at them (he was out looking at another horse so didn't cost me to have him out), and he figured they were just teeth coming in and causing irritation. They don't bother Izzie in the slightest, just unsightly to me. And they have gone down some since I first noticed them. They were a good inch tall at their peak, but are at least half that now. I keep an eye on them, but since they aren't bothering her I quit worrying about them.

This was just taken last Sunday. Hard to tell because she's becoming a wooly mammoth, but they are smaller.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like I said.. typical 2 year old bumps. Most get them. The teeth erupt and the bumps go down.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Elana said:


> Like I said.. typical 2 year old bumps. Most get them. The teeth erupt and the bumps go down.


It appears we posted about the same time  I hadn't seen your post.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

One of my 3-year-old Shetlands had those on her jaw. Had the vet out, said they were typical in young horses and they don't cause problems in most cases. Wouldn't hurt to have the vet out, but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

My horse is 32 years old and has had a lump just like that for the past 10 years(thats how long ago I bought him).
I have had vets check him and no one knows what it is.


----------

